# Not much.. just few of them done..



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Tyco ulitmate police body and AW dodge charger in baby blue with white top. Not much eh?

Now i have a new challenging project - you ll see picture of a100 dodge truck - it was screaming at me to save her!! - ouch ehh? found it and bought it from slot car show for a buck! 

Will post it when done.. 

Wes


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Yer a good soul Wes.

Saving any slotcar carcass from the landfill is an honorable thing!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Bet that stock Charger is a sleeper man...*

Wes,

Love that Ultimate Police and Charger w/ white top and would buy that truck for a buck any day. Nice find Mr. Lowbuck truck don't give a kuck Dude! What is a kuck anyways?  Dunno but, you just joined the Bill Hall save the Whales slot car club. 

You should be on the "United States of Americas Graphics Design Team" for all1:1 police cars Wes. 

F.B.I. WARNING: The "USAGDT" name is the sole property of Darkhawk inc. and any use of such without written permission is Federal Offence and can be punished with a fine of $500.00 up to $5,000.00 and up to 10 years in a Federal Prison. 

Bob...I fought the Law & the Law won...zilla


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*RoboTruck*

Good thing that A100 Dodge didn't have a "do not resuscitate" order cause it is gonna take some RoboCop kinda surgery to get her back on a chassis.

You are a brave and caring man. And you did "buy that for a dollar."


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*MoooooooooParrrrrrrrrr!!!*

:thumbsup::thumbsup: Ain't nobody gonna outrun that Police Car!!! Those Firehawks on the back of baby blue says enough, nice sleeper!!! I likes them Dodge A100 bodies. I got a couple of em in the back lot waiting. Too bad somebody chewed on it, but I'm sure you can get her back on track...RM


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

bobhch said:


> Wes,
> 
> Love that Ultimate Police and Charger w/ white top and would buy that truck for a buck any day. Nice find Mr. Lowbuck truck don't give a kuck Dude! What is a kuck anyways?  Dunno but, you just joined the Bill Hall save the Whales slot car club.
> 
> ...


LOLOLOL.. thanks man!

Wes


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

yeah thanks guys.. i ll post it when the truck is done. i have a very good idea for this one. stay tuned..

Wes


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

I'm sure there's a HEMI sitting under that baby blue hood! :devil: Not a bad looking color combo. Wonder how a sublime green with a white top might look? Hmmmmm......  rr


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

roadrner said:


> I'm sure there's a HEMI sitting under that baby blue hood! :devil: Not a bad looking color combo. Wonder how a sublime green with a white top might look? Hmmmmm......  rr


sublime green with white top?? i dont know...  how is your charger project going?

Wes


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Wes, as always, is a busy man!

Looking really good, Wes! :thumbsup:

I wonder if goop could be made out of tyco plastic for repairs on tyco stuff?


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Wes,
Finally dried and was able to start getting the details on. Here the decals are added.
Enjoy!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

roadrner said:


> Wes,
> Finally dried and was able to start getting the details on. Here the decas are added.
> Enjoy!


SWWWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEETTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Wow!*

Nice rr those decals look El Fantastico man!

My Sub Lime project is Submarining in Pine Sol again...doh

Bob...love that Charger dude...zilla


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

That sure will be something cool when it is done, RR. It is looking great! :thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

bobhch said:


> My Sub Lime project is Submarining in Pine Sol again...doh
> 
> Bob...love that Charger dude...zilla


 
Need some help? I have plenty of the SL Green in my paint cabinet now. :devil: rr


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Greeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen!*



roadrner said:


> Need some help? I have plenty of the SL Green in my paint cabinet now. :devil: rr


You can never have enough Sub Lime Green.  

Have 3 of the Top Secret bodies now & just going to spray all of them. Crossing my fingers and toes that one will come out right.

Bob...Phsssssssssssssssssssssssssh...zilla


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Was able to get te details finished a coated last night. Will shoot a new pic tonight after I put on a second coat of Future. Turned out pretty nice.  rr


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Hey Wes! It's done..........  rr


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Roadrunner, thanks for bringing back some old school memories. The color and stripes look right at home on the new model - nice job! :freak::dude:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

roadrner said:


> Hey Wes! It's done..........  rr


 i am drooling already.. it looks so goooooooodd!!!!! 

Wes


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

I love that ! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

